# Partager un disque dur usb fat32 entre deux Mac ?



## lifenight (24 Août 2006)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir s'il y a possibilité de partager un disque dur externe en fat32 entre mes mac via wifi, j'espère qu'il ne faut pas qu'il soit au format mac, sinon les backup vont pleuvoir :mouais:

Merci d'avance


----------



## MamaCass (24 Août 2006)

Bien s&#251;r que tu peux le faire, il faut que tu branches ton HD externe sur un de tes macs et partager ton disque sur le r&#233;seau  Pour le fat32 c'est bon aussi 

Utilise Sharepoints pour faire cela


----------



## lifenight (24 Août 2006)

J'ai utilisé sharepoint mais quand j'active le partage du disque, je ne peux pas y accéder via le finder/réseau, le disque est introuvable, je ne retrouve que l'autre mac


----------



## MamaCass (24 Août 2006)

Oui c'est normal ! tu te connectes &#224; l'autre mac, tu fais "se connecter" et l&#224; tu auras acc&#232;s au HD externe qu'il partage et il va monter sur ton bureau.

Si sur ce mac l&#224;, tu n'as partag&#233; que le disque qui lui est raccord&#233;, le HD externe va monter direct sur le bureau de l'autre mac, si tu partages plusieurs dossiers ou HD, tu auras une liste et la tu choisis le HD externe  ou tout ce que tu veux avoir acc&#232;s.

Je sais pas si c'est clair ce que je viens de dire...


----------



## joshua_eur (24 Août 2006)

Est-ce obliger que le HDD soit directement connecté à un Mac ?
J'ai plus ou moins le même problème dans le sens  ou j'ai un PC et un Mac.  J'ai formaté le DD externe en FAT32 et branché celui-ci sur mon router en WiFi.

Depuis mon PC, aucun problème, j'accède à au DD Externe par contre, le Mac refuse d'y accèder, il le voit mais lorsque je double clique sur l'icône, il m'indique que l'alias n'est pas valide !!!

Une idée ?


----------



## lifenight (24 Août 2006)

Il doit y avoir quelque chose qui cloche chez moi, j'ai bien partag&#233; le disque avec sharepoints mais il ne m'est pas possible de le monter (il n'est pas affich&#233;, donc impossible &#224; monter) &#224; partir de mon autre mac, j'ai loup&#233; quelque chose sur sharepoints ?


----------



## MamaCass (25 Août 2006)

@lifenight
Donc tu vois bien tes autres macs, &#231;a, pas de probl&#232;mes ?
Dans "r&#233;seau" tu as bien tous tes macs qui apparaissent ?
As tu red&#233;marr&#233; le mac qui partage le HDD USB ?
As tu activ&#233; le "partage mac" dans partage via les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me ?

@joshua_eur
Quelle est la marque de ton disque externe ?
Qu'est ce que tu as comme modem routeur wifi ?
Fonctionne t-il quand tu le branches directement sur ton mac ?
As-tu red&#233;marr&#233; ton mac ?
As tu valid&#233; le partage mac et windows dans partage via les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me ?


----------



## lifenight (25 Août 2006)

Oui à tout


----------



## MamaCass (25 Août 2006)

Dans Sharepoints, tu as deverouill&#233; le cadenas et cliqu&#233; sur "mettre &#224; jour" ?

Ah ca peut peut &#234;tre venir du fait que dans Sharepoints dans "groupe" il faut que tu mettes le groupe de travail sur lequel tes macs sont : par d&#233;faut si tu n'as pas chang&#233; tu devrais avoir "workgroup" dans la liste d&#233;roulante


----------



## lifenight (25 Août 2006)

Oui, c'&#233;tait d&#233;verrouill&#233;,


----------



## MamaCass (25 Août 2006)

J'ai &#233;dit&#233; mon mesage plus haut, regarde


----------



## lifenight (25 Août 2006)

Je n'ai pas workgroup dans la liste d&#233;roulante, j'ai peut etre un probl&#232;me &#224; ce niveau l&#224;, tu sais o&#249; je dois aller sur tiger pour v&#233;rifier le nom de mon groupe de travail  ?


----------



## MamaCass (25 Août 2006)

Oui, tu vas dans le dossier utilitaire > format de r&#233;pertoire > tu decoches le cadenas > tu doubles clique sur SMB et l&#224; en haut tu as le groupe de travail qui apparait, le mieux serait d'avoir le meme sur tous tes macs.

Quand tu vas dans r&#233;seau, tu as plusieurs groupes qui apparaissent ou uniquement Workgroup ?


----------



## lifenight (25 Août 2006)

C'est bien workgroup pour les deux, mais dans sharepoint dans "groupe" je n'ai pas workgroup dans la liste d&#233;roulante meme en affichant tout

Edit quand je vais sur dans r&#233;seau j'ai "ordinateur de C&#233;...." quand je double clique, je mets le user et pass et quand je suis logg&#233; j'ai le dossier home, "disque C&#233;..." qui n'est pas le disque usb et la partition windows mais aucun disque externe


----------



## MamaCass (25 Août 2006)

Donc dans Sharepoint tu as d&#251; activer la partage de Home de C&#233;.., quand tu te connectes au mac de C&#233;... (o&#249; le disque HD Ext est branch&#233; c'est &#231;a ?) Ne met pas de mot de passe, choisis "invit&#233;", l&#224; normalement tu devrais pouvoir choisir entre "Home de C&#233;c..." et le "HD Ext" dans un esp&#232;ce de menu d&#233;roulant

Dis moi ce que tu as apr&#232;s avoir fait "se connecter"
C'est pas &#233;vident, je suis pas sur mon mac l&#224;....
Mais je partage mon disque externe sur mon r&#233;seau entre un mac, un pc et d'autres macs quand des amis viennent donc ca devrait marcher

T'inqui&#232;tes pas on va trouver


----------



## lifenight (25 Août 2006)

Merci 

En fait oui le disque est branché sur le home de Cé... quand j'essaie de me connecter en invité, je n'ai pas encore le disque externe, j'ai le home de Cé... mais à l'intérieur il y a un dossier boite de dépot qui est inaccessible sans pass.

Vivement que ce soit en natif sous Léopard :hein:


----------



## MamaCass (25 Août 2006)

A mon avis c'est dans Sharepoints qu'il y a une me**e, faudrait que je regarde ce soir sur mon mac (suis au boulot l&#224, voir quel r&#233;glage j'ai fait, on a d&#251; oubli&#233; quelquechose


----------



## lifenight (25 Août 2006)

Certainement, j'attends de tes nouvelles ce soir, merci pour ta patience


----------



## lifenight (25 Août 2006)

Maintenant ça fonctionne, le disque est soudain apparu par miracle  

L'informatique ...  

Merci Mamacass en tout cas


----------



## lifenight (25 Août 2006)

Par contre je constate que la vitesse de transfert d'un fichier est très lente, alors que c'était bien plus véloce lorsque ce même disque dur était connecté à un pc, c'est normal ?

Je ne sais pas si je me fais bien comprendre :

Disque dur usb connecté sur un pc et partage réseau avec mon macbook pro - transferts rapides

Disque dur usb connecté sur un macbook et partage réseau avec mon macbook pro - lent

Bizarre, vous ne trouvez pas ? :mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (25 Août 2006)

Contente que &#231;a marche parce qu'&#224; vrai dire, j'&#233;tais un peu &#224; sec l&#224; :rose:

Ton r&#233;seau est un r&#233;seau filaire (ethernet) ou wifi ?


----------



## lifenight (26 Août 2006)

C'est un réseau wifi, mais pour la vitesse je pense que c'est normal, avant je transférais d'un portable vers un pc fixe qui était relié directement sur le routeur en ethernet, normal que ca aille plus vite que de portable à portable sans que l'un d'entre eux soit relié au routeur comme avant  

Merci à toi


----------



## arcank (23 Octobre 2006)

lifenight a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant ça fonctionne, le disque est soudain apparu par miracle
> 
> L'informatique ...
> 
> Merci Mamacass en tout cas



Même problème, espérons que la solution viendra comme ça !
Sinon, y'a-t-il qqchose qui va pas ?


----------



## MamaCass (24 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour Arcank,

Change le groupe de travail, ne laisse pas louis mais met le groupe dans lequel sont tes macs, sinon active partage smb

 et ne jamais oublier de deverouiller le cadenas, et de mettre &#224; jour le partage


----------



## arcank (25 Octobre 2006)

Alors: dans le groupe j'ai le choix entre les noms des utilisateurs et staff ou admin. Est-ce  cela qu'il faut changer ?

Sinon, dans le "dossier" R&#233;seau de l'ordi distant (celui qui a pas le HDD externe), il apparait deux ic&#244;nes de mon ordi: Ordinateur de Louis  mais aussi ORDINATEUR-DE-L et en cliquant sur ce dernier, il apparait une fen&#234;tre d'un genre nouveau ! Ca me propose bien de choisir la partition EHD que j'ai pr&#233;cis&#233;e dans Sharepoints. Il faut alors remplir un champ de groupe et d'utilisateur: par d&#233;faut il y a WORKGROUP et LOUIS (ma session sur l'ordi distant).
Que faut-il mettre et o&#249; ? Dans l'onglet Partage SMB ?
Ou dans les menus d&#233;roulants du screen deux posts plus hauts ?

Merci pour ton aide MamaCass !


----------



## arcank (26 Octobre 2006)

Ca y est, &#231;a a march&#233; une fois !

Alors: j'ai d'abord cr&#233;&#233; un nouveau groupe dans l'onglet du m&#234;me nom en le nommant R&#233;seau. Ensuite j'ai s&#233;lectionn&#233; ce groupe dans le menu d&#233;roulant de la page principale. Ensuite dans l'onglet de partage SMB, j'ai mis Groupe (de travail) : R&#233;seau,  j'ai s&#233;lectionn&#233; USER.
Puis depuis le Mac distant, j'ai cliqu&#233; sur l'alias de Ordiniateur-de-L (et pas Ordinateur de Louis). J'ai s&#233;lectionn&#233; EHD (nom de mon dossier partag&#233; par Sharepoints). Dans la fen&#234;tre qui est apparue, j'ai mis Groupe: R&#233;seau, puis Nom: Louis (nom de ma session) puis le mdp de ma session.
Alors ca m'a redemand&#233; si je voulais acc&#233;der &#224; cette partition. OK
Et l&#224; le volume est mont&#233;, trop bien !

Mais je l'ai ensuite &#233;ject&#233;, pour essayer de me reconnecter. Mais l'icone Ordinateur-de-L a disparu, il reste Servers et Ordinateur de Louis.

(je crois qu'on va d&#233;couvrir mon pr&#233;nom ... )


Bon, je verrais ptet demain !

Bonne nuit !


----------



## arcank (27 Octobre 2006)

Bon alors, j'ai repris de 0.

J'ai essay&#233; le plus possible d'&#233;viter Samba, j'ai pas de pc.
Alors, j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; partager le dossier partag&#233; de l'eMac, dossier qui n'apparaissait pas avec le partage Mac "classique" (ie sans Sharepoints). 
Mais dans l'autre sens, je n'arrive pas &#224; faire appara&#238;tre sur l'eMac mon dd externe branch&#233; sur mon MacBook. 
Dans Sharepoints, j'ai toujours la m&#234;me config, avec comme groupe Louis, ce que tu (MamaCass) me disait de changer.
MAIS C'EST IMPOSSIBLE !!!! Lorsque j'essaie de changer, en mettant staff ou admin voire Maison, un nouveau groupe cr&#233;&#233; dans l'onglet Groupe, &#231;a me remet toujours Louis !!
Et pourtant j'ai bien d&#233;v&#233;rouill&#233; le cadenas, mis &#224; jour le partage, referm&#233; le cadenas !!!

J'y comprends vraiment rien !


----------



## MamaCass (27 Octobre 2006)

Va voir par l&#224;


----------



## arcank (28 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Va voir par là


À vrai dire, j'en viens :rateau:
Le problème, c'est que je ne peux pas modifier le groupe comme tu me l'as suggéré! Si je change, cadenas ouvert, je valide. Si je désélectionnes le partage et que je le resélectionne, le groupe revient à Louis !
De plus, tu m'avais dit de mettre dans groupe le groupe auquel appartenait mon autre Mac. Comment ce groupe est-il défini ? Je ne sais pas s'il faut choisir qqch sur l'eMac (distant) ou sur le MacBook


----------



## MamaCass (28 Octobre 2006)

Tu mets le m&#234;me nom de groupe pour les deux macs, tu mets ce que tu veux comme nom, "chez louis" "chez Arcank" ou "groupearcank", bref ce que tu veux 


Edit : et tu redemarres les deux becanes


----------



## arcank (28 Octobre 2006)

Alors, je viens de faire cela.
Mais cela revient toujours sur le m&#234;me groupe.

Unt ruc que je ne pige pas, en fait, c'est ce qu'est un groupe. Parce que lorsque on en cr&#233;e un, on choisit d'y inclure des utilisateurs de la machine locale (je veux dire sur laquelle on a cr&#233;e le groupe, je veux dire). Alors je vois pas comment on peut mettre les deux macs dans le m&#234;me groupe.
En cr&#233;ant un groupe du m&#234;me nom sur l'autre ordi ? Mais alors il n'y a plus les m&#234;mes utilisateurs ?
Par exemple sur l'eMac, il y a 4 utilisateurs. Sur le MacBook, seulement deux, qui sont aussi utilisateurs de l'eMac (c complexe !)
Est-ce que c'est un probl&#232;me ?

Le plus &#233;range c'est la fait que je ne puisse pas changer ce groupe, il doit y avoir un probl&#232;me d'autorisation dans la gestion des points de partage ou qqch !

P.S.: vraiment, &#231;a m'ennuie de t'ennuyer avec mon probl&#232;me ! donc passe la main, si t'en a marre ! je comprendrais ! C'est juste que je peux pas m'envoyer bouler moi-m&#234;me !


----------



## MamaCass (28 Octobre 2006)

C'est pour &#231;a que l'autre jour, je te demandais si tu &#233;tais bien sur ta session admin, bon je t'explique :

Un groupe de travail, c'est une organisation, par exemple dans une entreprise, tu as le groupe "architectes" et le groupe "medecins" 

(bon ok c'est bizarre comme boite mais bon  ) 

Donc tous les archis seront dans le groupe "architectes" et tous les medecins seront dans le groupe "medecins" ca permet entre autre de mieux s'y retrouv&#233; dans le cas de grosse boite avec plein de secteurs (groupe) diff&#233;rents, tu vois ? Et en plus, et c'est surtout &#231;a le but de faire des groupes c'est les autorisations d'acc&#232;s, les medecins ne seront par exemple, pas autoris&#233;s &#224; voir les donn&#233;es de archis.... mais apr&#232;s &#231;a c'est un r&#233;glage, il peut y avoir plein de groupes qui communiquent entre eux... &#224;pr&#232;s c'est un choix 

Donc tu te mets sur la session admin de chaque mac, tu met le m&#234;me nom de groupe (&#233;crit de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on, donc tes deux macs vont &#234;tre dans le m&#234;me groupe, logique) tu fais &#231;a via Utilitaire > Format de r&#233;pertoire > d&#233;coche le cadenas > SMB > nom du groupe, ok ?

Une fois fais ca sur chaque becane (apr&#232;s pour les sessions utilisateurs on verra) tu redemarres.

Allez go !


----------



## arcank (28 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour le petit cours 

Sinon, ben toujours le même problème. Je suis bien sur une session admin, mais pas moyen de changer le deuxième menu déroulant: 



Et j'ai fait ce que tu as dit dans Format de répertoire mais rien de neuf


----------



## MamaCass (28 Octobre 2006)

Bon pour le groupe ca devrait marcher comme ca normalement, quels r&#233;glages as tu fait dans les autres onglets de Sharepoint ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir!

j'en reviens au problème posé plus haut, à savoir que les taux de transfert sont gravement lent..

Grace à vous j'ai réussi à tout mettre en réseau, bien que j'ai quelques dossier qui reste mysterieusement verouillé, mais je n'arrive pas à activer les taux de transfert.

Or, l'intérêt pour moi était de pouvoir lire sur mon portable, les vidéos installés sur le disque dur du fixe, mais c'est impossible, car hyper saccadé. Que faire?

merrci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

en fait, chose totalement étrange, je m'apercois que mon problème de lecture saccadée vient de VLC, car je n'ai aucun souci avec QT...

Quelqu'un comprend?

dans l'absolu, ça ne me poserait pas de problème, si je pouvais lire QT en plein écran sans acheter la version pro...  ou si j'avais frontview sur cet Ibook G4..!! Que faire?


----------



## MamaCass (8 Novembre 2006)

On avait fait des tests avec un copain, lire un film qui se trouve sur HD externe en USB cr&#233;&#233; des saccades, bref pas terrible, en Firewire ca passait nickel.

Ton disque est reli&#233; comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

je crois que tu as ma réponse....   EN USB....

je n'ai pas de firewire sur mon HD (ce ne sont pas des économies mal placées, mais j'ai switché après avoir acheté le HD)

Surtout, ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est que je n'ai les saccades que sous VLC et non sous QT.

ça me gonfle d'acheter la version pro de QT pour pouvoir lire en plein écran... A moins qu'il y ait une autre solution.

C'est surtout stupide de passer en pro, parce que sauf erreur de ma part c'est bien QT qui lit les fichiers sous front row, et ce en plein écran sans qu'on ai besoi d'acheter quoi que ce soit. Ridicule....!!


----------



## MamaCass (8 Novembre 2006)

Oui je suis d'accord avec toi pour Quicktime...

Sinon bon, tu peux copier le film, quelques minutes de copies pour visualiser tranquille ton film sans coupures, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

Merci pour tes réponses, mais un perfectionnisme trés certainement refoulé par mon inconscient (à moins que ce soit du masochisme???) me pousse à chercher la solution qui m'éviterait ce genre de solution.

Je te dirai si j'arrive à résoudre ce problème.


----------



## MamaCass (8 Novembre 2006)

Ok mais bon, un film c'est quand m&#234;me lourd comme donn&#233;e, la musique par exemple pas tr&#232;s bien m&#234;me en wifi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

Je partage ton avis, mais pourquoi est ce que c'est fluide avec QT et pas VLC???


----------



## MamaCass (8 Novembre 2006)

Je pense que Quiktime doit mieux g&#233;rer les flux de donn&#233;es, tout simplement


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

GGGGRrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!      J'enrage.................

:modo:: arrétez moi, je vais faire des bétises....


----------

